# Come Visit! (Flick/Cute Able Sister Items/Nook's Cranny open)



## Moonbrink (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello! I've decided to open my town for some time today.

Able Sister's shop is selling some cute stuff such as the halo, and a privacy mask!

Nook's Cranny is available for you to shop at as well, with unlimited books and dinner ware. Also, only one pendulum clock is available, first come first serve. Flowers include: Orange/Red wind flowers, White/Yellow mums, and White/Yellow tulips. (My town fruit is cherries.)

Please do no do any of the following: pick my flowers, shake my trees, run in my flowers, pick up my seashells, write nasty stuff on my bulletin board, or say anything rude, please.

Gifts are NOT necessary at all, but extremely appreciated. I need any roses or cosmos seeds, diy recipes, or nook miles tickets! There is a free gift area but please limit yourself to ONE item per person, again, first come, first serve!

I will PM dodo codes so I can have a limit of THREE people at once on my island.

Enjoy your stay at Rhinestone


----------



## CovisGod (Mar 30, 2020)

Ooooh yes please


----------



## mizzsnow (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## acornavenue (Mar 30, 2020)

Can i visit


----------



## mocha. (Mar 30, 2020)

I’d love to visit please! c:


----------



## Moonbrink (Mar 30, 2020)

mocha. said:


> I’d love to visit please! c:



we're full up, but you're next in line!


----------



## CowKing (Mar 30, 2020)

Let me know when a spot's open, I'd love to come visit!


----------



## Moonbrink (Mar 30, 2020)

CowKing said:


> Let me know when a spot's open, I'd love to come visit!



of course! added to queue c:


----------



## cicely (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd like to be added to the queue! Thanks~
Just a note, visitors cannot sell to Flick, I've tried in another town.


----------



## Moonbrink (Mar 30, 2020)

cicely said:


> I'd like to be added to the queue! Thanks~
> Just a note, visitors cannot sell to Flick, I've tried in another town.



Added! I had no idea... thank you for letting me know c:


----------



## Kaime (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd like to come visit!


----------



## Moonbrink (Mar 30, 2020)

Kaime said:


> I'd like to come visit!



code sent!


----------



## cicely (Mar 30, 2020)

Moonbrink said:


> code sent!



sorry if this is a dumb question, but am I still in the queue?


----------



## Moonbrink (Mar 30, 2020)

cicely said:


> sorry if this is a dumb question, but am I still in the queue?



you are, did my pm not send?


----------



## cicely (Mar 30, 2020)

Moonbrink said:


> you are, did my pm not send?



I haven't received it, hmm


----------



## toddishott (Mar 30, 2020)

Could I visit? Ive been trying to find mums to buy!


----------



## Moonbrink (Mar 30, 2020)

toddishott said:


> Could I visit? Ive been trying to find mums to buy!



ofc!


----------



## Koopa K (Mar 30, 2020)

if the queue is not full, i would like to visit!


----------



## Moonbrink (Mar 30, 2020)

Koopa K said:


> if the queue is not full, i would like to visit!



code sent!


----------



## Kub (Mar 30, 2020)

If you're still open, I'd love to visit! I have some rose seeds I can bring!


----------



## Moonbrink (Mar 30, 2020)

Kub said:


> If you're still open, I'd love to visit! I have some rose seeds I can bring!



you're next in line!


----------



## Stef101 (Mar 30, 2020)

Can I come? I’m trying to see Flick


----------



## Moonbrink (Mar 30, 2020)

Stef101 said:


> Can I come? I’m trying to see Flick



of course, i'll send you the code when i have some room!

keep in mind, flick doesn't buy visitor bugs


----------



## Abi (Mar 30, 2020)

hi! would i be able to come visit whenever theres space?


----------



## Moonbrink (Mar 30, 2020)

Abi said:


> hi! would i be able to come visit whenever theres space?



of course! watch ur pm box for that code 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stef101 said:


> Can I come? I’m trying to see Flick



check your pm box, i sent you a code c:


----------



## Rosie (Mar 30, 2020)

Could I please visit?


----------



## Moonbrink (Mar 30, 2020)

Rosie said:


> Could I please visit?



sure thing


----------



## tanisha23 (Mar 30, 2020)

Can you also PM me a code when a spot opens?


----------



## Moonbrink (Mar 30, 2020)

tanisha23 said:


> Can you also PM me a code when a spot opens?



yes i can ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



tanisha23 said:


> Can you also PM me a code when a spot opens?



check ur pms
 a slot opened


----------



## Moonbrink (Mar 30, 2020)

Closed! Thanks to everyone that came!


----------

